# How To Roll Your Rear Fenders?



## XGTO (Mar 2, 2006)

I have 12 inch wide tires on 18 " wheels on the rear of my car,to fit the tires I now need to roll the fenders, does anyone here knows of a good do it yourself method, like using a baseball bat and pushing up between tire and fender?


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

Well you could do a bad job and beat it with a bat, or you could spend the $$$ and get one of these:

http://www.eastwoodco.com/shopping/...emType=PRODUCT&RS=1&itemID=6159&keyword=31158


Jim.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

99% of the time the paint cracks. Plan on taking care of that after ya roll the Qtrs.


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

Yea, that's why I bought stiffer springs so I wouldn't have suspension collapse to rub or have a need to roll my fenders.


----------



## SilverGoat04 (Jan 26, 2006)

Paint won't crack if you're careful...I did it with a fender roller and heat gun and no cracking.


----------



## 05NTEX (Mar 15, 2006)

Was careful and still cracked paint and rubbed where the fender and bumper meet on the drivers side rearend sticks out further on the drivers side on all goats so i bought the stiffer springs and got rid of the sagging rear


----------



## MARS (Jan 17, 2005)

What brand of springs did you buy? Did they lower the car? Thanks.


----------



## silver04gto (Dec 4, 2004)

Just get them cut....


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

MARS said:


> What brand of springs did you buy? Did they lower the car? Thanks.


Since I already have the Pedders Street II conversion I'm going to change out the OEM height springs with their plus one inch on the fronts and plus 1.5 inch on the rears. My 17" tires never rubbed but since I've had to go to 18" I'm getting some rubbing over bumps........can't have that.

JET


----------

